# Yard work....



## Dakota

For the past few years, I have been clearing a great deal of our property.  The other night my husband & I burned a crap load of brush and now I have the area all cleared, another 10 feet back, and ready for some grass seed.  What is a good shade seed?  I would be putting this around trees and just know that the sunlight will be few and far between.  

Also my neighbor commented that he has always had such a horrible problem with moles/voles - mainly voles prior to last year and it just all the sudden stopped last year.  He is giving my cat credit, which granted, he has made numerous kills but our Bugg dog is close behind.  I think the biggest reason for the mole/vole stoppage is clearing all this brush out that I have the past year or so.  It is exposing them and when they come out of their holes, they are finding the security of brush/leaves is gone, making them easier to kill by my prized hunters.


----------



## GWguy

A few things about grass seed:  obvious you want a blend for shade.  Whether it's dense shade or partial shade can make a difference.  That's why no matter what brand you choose, it should be a blend of different types of perennial grasses.  The chances of at least one strain thriving is better.  Read the blend contents.  A little annual grass is ok to help cover the area immediately, but will be worthless come winter.

My yard is completely torn up from moles.  It's never been so bad.  They've ruined my gardens.  BUT.... as I was working on a small garden by the road I saw a mole trying to scoot across the road.



> He took his vorpal sword in hand:
> Long time the manxome foe he sought --
> So rested he by the Tumtum tree,
> And stood awhile in thought.
> ...
> One, two! One, two! And through and through
> The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
> He left it dead, and with its head
> He went galumphing back.



GWguy 1
Moles 0


----------



## Dakota

GW 

Okay, I have to rake a few tarps of leaves out of 1 area and won't be purchasing the grass seed until maybe Monday.  I had my hand on what I thought would work, which was a mix, but was a little unsure and frankly not ready yet.  I want to get the leaves out of this one area I don't intend to seed but for the simple fact they are getting too deep and too close to flower beds for our liking where we don't want moles/voles to lurk.... and I will have no other choice but to drag the tarp over the areas I do want to seed.   

I find more vole kills vs. mole kills.  In the 20-30ish they have killed the past year, only 2 moles, the rest voles.  

My cats are Psychopaths when it comes to killing.  They torture their prey and last year a neighbor went out and smashed 1 of those moles with a shovel because it couldn't watch my cat torture it anymore.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Did about 4 hrs worth of yard work this morning,  damn i am beat.


----------



## Vince

Just finished my work for the day.  I'm beat.  Hauled 2 loaded of accumulated junk to the dump, cleaned the truck, burned some papers (documents that need to be burned or shredded), weed wacked, mowed grass and I quit.  Tomorrow it's wash the car and truck, some sidewalk work and till the garden.  Need to get caught up around here to make time for GOLF!!!


----------



## GWguy

Great day for outside chores.  Cleared the last of the winter leaves from the last garden, mulched, power washed the side of the house. Found some serious erosion, enough where I will lose the backyard steps soon.  Gotta figure out how to stabilize it.  Having some lunch, might do some more power washing while it's out.


----------



## RPMDAD

Trimmed back the Hearty Hibiscus plants and cut back the ornamental grasses.  Cut an acre of grass, and getting ready to do battle with the dreaded weed whacker, that either starts and runs like a charm or takes 2 days to get running. Haven't even looked at the push mower yet, however the JD is running like a charm. Did a test run with it last weekend and cut about 50% of the yard.


----------



## Dakota

Over the past 3 days, I am sure I have clocked in close to, if not slightly more, than 12 hours... 5 of those hours was burning a massive brush pile.  I'm on a water break right now but I'm sure I'll be back outside soon.  Hopefully the porch monkies will be gone.  I did mow the grass, 1 acre with a push mower and planted 83 bulbs.   It will all be worth it when it looks like flowers throw up all over my yard this summer.


----------



## itsbob

I understand C Ruderalis would be the best for that environment.  Quick growing, bit doesn't get tall.


----------



## itsbob

But I'm with you.. we've been in the yard all day.  BG mowed (twice to get it short enough) then I slice seeded the entire yard.. with a push seeder.  I searched for a tow behind or a three point for rent, but no.. I pushed that damn thing for about 7 hours today (not self propelled)

But about 2 acres seeded, 300 pounds of grass seed down.... let's see how it works..


----------



## RPMDAD

This says it all.


----------



## Roman

That's cute RPM!


----------



## Dakota

itsbob said:


> I understand C Ruderalis would be the best for that environment.  Quick growing, bit doesn't get tall.



  Might be a bit too open for that.... 

 7 hours, wow!!!  

 I have found I can no longer work like that because I will pay for it the next day.  One year, I did so much I could barely step up on the curb to enter a building.  I might have been okay with a cane but ended up walking up the handicapped entrance.


----------



## DoWhat

I F'in hate yard work.
Been at it since 0800.

Cleaning flower beds suck.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

DoWhat said:


> I F'in hate yard work.
> Been at it since 0800.
> 
> Cleaning flower beds suck.



Aint you a daisy


----------



## DoWhat

PeoplesElbow said:


> Aint you a daisy



Come on over little bitch. I will put you to work.


----------



## Dakota

DoWhat said:


> Come on over little bitch. I will put you to work.



 It sounds like you push yourself like a work horse.  I am guilty of the same exact thing, hence the reason I have issues the next day with simple things, like walking.... and it starts right out the gate as I get out of bed, tip toeing to the bathroom in agony. 

I am trying to be better this year and pace myself.


----------



## DoWhat

Dakota said:


> It sounds like you push yourself like a work horse.  I am guilty of the same exact thing, hence the reason I have issues the next day with simple things, like walking.... and it starts right out the gate as I get out of bed, tip toeing to the bathroom in agony.
> 
> I am trying to be better this year and pace myself.


I am tired and it seems like the yard work (to my standards) will never end.


----------



## Dakota

DoWhat said:


> I am tired and it seems like the yard work (to my standards) will never end.



I feel that way ever year and each year I have to decide that I'm just done or I'd have zero time for other summer fun things.


----------



## mamatutu

Dakota said:


> I feel that way ever year and each year I have to decide that I'm just done or I'd have zero time for other summer fun things.



Hub and I used to always do the yard work, until 3 years ago.  We couldn't take it anymore.  We get the clean up, weed pulling, spraying, mulching, etc. done now by a company.  That was 3 weeks ago and there are weeds already growing in the beds.  It never ends!


----------



## Dakota

mamatutu said:


> Hub and I used to always do the yard work, until 3 years ago.  We couldn't take it anymore.  We get the clean up, weed pulling, spraying, mulching, etc. done now by a company.  That was 3 weeks ago and there are weeds already growing in the beds.  It never ends!



I rarely get weeds in my gardens around my pool or in the bed to the right side of my house but next to the driveway the weeds have been insane.  It actually looked like I planted tons of chickweed until I crawled on my hands and knees and yanked it all out of there.  Hopefully the weed control I put down will keep them from coming back.  I actually don't mind yard work, but I have to remind myself to pace myself. As I have gotten older, I have found I am not a fan of waking up the next day feeling like I have been run over by a truck.


----------



## frequentflier

Dakota said:


> Over the past 3 days, I am sure I have clocked in close to, if not slightly more, than 12 hours... 5 of those hours was burning a massive brush pile.  I'm on a water break right now but I'm sure I'll be back outside soon.  Hopefully the porch monkies will be gone.  I did mow the grass, 1 acre with a push mower and planted 83 bulbs.   It will all be worth it when it looks like flowers throw up all over my yard this summer.



What kind of bulbs did you plant? 

I love love love Caladiums (though I think they are considered corms; not bulbs) and we have a lot of shade at the new house. It seems there is a small window of time you can find them, though. I have put some in the ground as well as in pots for both porches.


----------



## Dakota

frequentflier said:


> What kind of bulbs did you plant?
> 
> I love love love Caladiums (though I think they are considered corms; not bulbs) and we have a lot of shade at the new house. It seems there is a small window of time you can find them, though. I have put some in the ground as well as in pots for both porches.



 gladioli and crocosmia mainly along with some Cannas.... a friend pulled about 40 tulip bulbs from his fridge and gave them to me... he forgot to put them in the ground in January.... I went ahead and put them in the ground also.  I know I'll see them next Spring if not in another month.    

Caladiums are so pretty but for some reason I just have ZERO luck growing them and I don't understand why. It could be sun exposure actually.  :shrug:  I do get a great deal of sun in almost all my flower beds.


----------



## frequentflier

Dakota said:


> gladioli and crocosmia mainly along with some Cannas.... a friend pulled about 40 tulip bulbs from his fridge and gave them to me... he forgot to put them in the ground in January.... I went ahead and put them in the ground also.  I know I'll see them next Spring if not in another month.
> 
> Caladiums are so pretty but for some reason I just have ZERO luck growing them and I don't understand why. It could be sun exposure actually.  :shrug:  I do get a great deal of sun in almost all my flower beds.



I think we have glads coming up in the front beds. This is our 1st spring in this house and it is kind of exciting to watch the trees and bushes budding out and to try to figure out what else is around! I love the idea of sharing plants and bulbs!

Caladiums do like shade but one problem I have seen is people planting them too deep. I should make it a point to dig them up at the end of the season and store them. They are expensive!


----------



## Dakota

frequentflier said:


> I have seen is people planting them too deep. I should make it a point to dig them up at the end of the season and store them. They are expensive!



That triggered a thought.... My husband just corrected me on planting some gifted trees too deep so I bet that might be what I am doing.  I tend to plant my gladiolis deep so when they get tall, they don't tip over.  I made that mistake the very 1st time I planted them and was so disappointed.  One day, beautiful gladiolis and the next, they were all laying down.


----------



## GWguy

I have the best luck with daffies.  I've never bought any, but have a garden full.  They pop up in the lawn, so I dig them up and put them in the garden.  They thrive there.

Also have great luck with VooDoo lilies.  Ex bought one bulb years ago.  It creates little red berries on a stalk like a Jack-in-the-Pulpit, and is very prolific.  I've got them all over the place now, even in the compost pile.


----------



## DoWhat

Nothing against you GW, but I think that looks like one big mess.


----------



## GWguy

DoWhat said:


> Nothing against you GW, but I think that looks like one big mess.



Your opinion.  

Nature is not intended to be organized.  Chaos theory.  Everything tends to disorder.


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> Your opinion.
> 
> Nature is not intended to be organized.  Chaos theory.  Everything tends to disorder.



I am more of the clean small plant look with lots of mulch.


----------



## Dakota

GWguy said:


> Your opinion.
> 
> Nature is not intended to be organized.  Chaos theory.  Everything tends to disorder.



 

I think I have 2 VooDoo lilies...  They were gifted to me and the giver only described them as getting berries on them.  I thought she said purple but I won't know until they fill in some more.  

Some people like gardens to be organized whereas others like that Enchanted Garden look.  I tend to go both ways.


----------



## Dakota

My husband is home today so I told him he needs to help me a little bit outside.... I sure gotta whole lot of groaning going on around here.  

It is going to rain later and I just need to tarp a good bit of leaves out of this 1 area.  I have them raked there and now they need to be moved.  GROAN


----------



## GWguy

DoWhat said:


> I am more of the clean small plant look with lots of mulch.



I'm sorry.  Is this enough mulch for you?


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> I'm sorry.  Is this enough mulch for you?
> 
> View attachment 107896



Yes, I like that look better.

Also I don't like the straight line looks, I like curves.


----------



## PJay

DoWhat said:


> Yes, I like that look better.
> 
> Also I don't like the straight line looks, I like curves.





 Tell him sidewalk  needs cleaned.


----------



## DoWhat

Homesick said:


> Tell him sidewalk  needs cleaned.



And the garden hose is going to kill the grass if it always lays there.


----------



## GWguy

Homesick said:


> Tell him sidewalk  needs cleaned.



Notice the bright white to the right?   In progress....


----------



## DoWhat

DoWhat said:


> I like curves.



See?
Curves.


----------



## kom526

DoWhat said:


> See?
> Curves.



Big money rolling big...


----------



## DoWhat

kom526 said:


> Big money rolling big...



Yea right, coming from the Mr. Waterfront man.


----------



## kom526

DoWhat said:


> Yea right, coming from the Mr. Waterfront man.



You should come over and teach me about having a lawn like that. I learn best by watching others work. I'll even buy you some of that fansy Bud Light in the bottles. #toogoodforcans


----------



## PJay

Now I am Homesick again.... 

The green, green grass of home...good job,  Dowhat!


----------



## PJay

GWguy said:


> Notice the bright white to the right?   In progress....



yes, I noticed. What a difference. Will look nice when done.


----------



## GWguy

Homesick said:


> Now I am Homesick again....
> 
> The green, green grass of home...good job,  Dowhat!



Where's home?


----------



## PJay

GWguy said:


> Where's home?



Maryland was home, born and raised.

If you meant now? No place really. Full time RVing. Work takes SO to different States.


----------



## DoWhat

Homesick said:


> Full time RVing. Work takes SO to different States.



The only way I could do that and stay married, would be to have two separate RV's.
My parents did the fulltime RV'ing for over ten years. And they still love each other.


----------



## DoWhat

kom526 said:


> You should come over and teach me about having a lawn like that. I learn best by watching others work. I'll even buy you some of that fansy Bud Light in the bottles. #toogoodforcans





Homesick said:


> Now I am Homesick again....
> 
> The green, green grass of home...good job,  Dowhat!


Old picture. The yard currently looks like $hit.


----------



## GWguy

It never ends.

Took the side door off the garage to scrape and paint.  Turns out the bottom has enough rot to warrant replacing it rather than repair.

So, got a new door and a hole kit.  Of course, being an old door, it isn't the same size and new standards.  1/4 smaller top and sides.  Does Lowes trim cut doors?  NO!  I can do it, just a pain.  It would have been much easier with the big saw they have at the store.  

It's in the garage waiting for a burst of motivation.


----------



## PJay

DoWhat said:


> The only way I could do that and stay married, would be to have two separate RV's.
> My parents did the fulltime RV'ing for over ten years. And they still love each other.



Understood, not for everyone. 

Happy for your parents. 4yrs for us now. Started out small to learn the ropes and have now moved up to roomy. We're happy. May settle in one place in the future...not sure.


----------



## PJay

DoWhat said:


> Old picture. The yard currently looks like $hit.



You'll get in shape, most sure. Southern Maryland is beautiful in the Spring. Miss the dirt and all that grows there. 

...and the blue crabs...


----------



## getbent

DoWhat said:


> See?
> Curves.



Is that your lawn?  It's gorgeous, I'm jealous.  We have a ton of shade here so lots of dirt patches.  Not sure when we'll be able to have someone come and cut down some trees.  Hopefully that'll shed a little light on the subject!  Lol.


----------



## Dakota

GWguy said:


> It never ends.
> 
> Took the side door off the garage to scrape and paint.  Turns out the bottom has enough rot to warrant replacing it rather than repair.
> 
> So, got a new door and a hole kit.  Of course, being an old door, it isn't the same size and new standards.  1/4 smaller top and sides.  Does Lowes trim cut doors?  NO!  I can do it, just a pain.  It would have been much easier with the big saw they have at the store.
> 
> I am tired and I think my bedtime will be coupled with a Tramadol.
> 
> It's in the garage waiting for a burst of motivation.



You got the door and that is sometimes 1/2 the battle. 

We decided to clear more property... starting Tuesday my husband works 10-days straight and it will give me a project to work on.  He helped me today but he doesn't have the stamina I do when it comes to physical yard work... sure he'll hold the hose and a beer and watch the fire for me when I'm burning but dragging brush to the fire, nope..... I am the grunt that does that.  Sure he'll ride the mower but he isn't going to get on his hands and knees and weed flower beds.  I will seriously take the help I can get.   I joke with him and say "now how did this happen?  you in a chair watching the fire and me working my a$$ off?" He'll hold his hand up to give me a high-five.  

The heavy stuff in the area I want to clear now is gone and now it is a matter of raking the crap out like weeds and vines.  We think we might move the fence back 18-24 feet further back behind our pool.  It will give me more area for our dogs to run.  Our Bugg puppy  LOVES to run for sure!


----------



## DoWhat

Dakota said:


> Our Bugg puppy  LOVES to run for sure!



Throw the rat into the pool and let him learn how to swim.
Great exercise.


----------



## Vince

Took out the tiller and did the garden today.  Tiller not running right.  Dieseling up and down.  Think I have to tear down the carburetor and clean.  It's common in Troybuilts.


----------



## Dakota

DoWhat said:


> Throw the rat into the pool and let him learn how to swim.
> Great exercise.



I totally plan on it....soon as we open that sucker. 

I am hoping with her long legs that she'll enjoy it and burn off that excess energy.   

She has been up running around with me since 6 this morning and she was outside with me the entire time I was outside cleaning up the wooded area of our property.  She managed to find 7 tennis balls, a baseball, a football, a few plastic bottles, a few shells and a plate (beats me - thought that was an odd find)... I gave her a bath and she ran around the house about 100 MPH to dry.  She's finally tired and napping now.  It is her 1st nap since 6 this morning.


----------



## kom526

If we lived in MoCo, somebody would call CPS on me for this.


----------



## Bann

kom526 said:


> If we lived in MoCo, somebody would call CPS on me for this.
> 
> 
> Aww, a boy and a tractor!
> 
> (That picture of him on FB is priceless!)


----------



## DoWhat

kom526 said:


> If we lived in MoCo, somebody would call CPS on me for this.
> 
> View attachment 107901



Money Man.
Lucky kid.


----------



## Dakota

kom526 said:


> If we lived in MoCo, somebody would call CPS on me for this.



Good thing you don't live in MoCo.... being raised to do household chores is great... when he gets older he won't have to pay for that sort of service.


----------



## DoWhat

Ha.
Just call me Farmer DW.


----------



## GWguy

DoWhat said:


> Ha.
> Just call me Farmer DW.



I don't like the straight lines.  Needs to be cureved.


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> I don't like the straight lines.  Needs to be cureved.



$hit.


----------



## Dakota

GWguy said:


> I don't like the straight lines.  Needs to be cureved.



All his planter are different - they should be neat and orderly and look alike.... :highfive:

The brush on the back side of your picture DW looks like the crap I'm clearing.  I know it is going to be wonderful when it is done but getting there is going to be tough.


----------



## DoWhat

Dakota said:


> All his planter are different - they should be neat and orderly and look alike.... :highfive:
> 
> The brush on the back side of your picture DW looks like the crap I'm clearing.


It is the neighbors property.


----------



## GWguy

I killed a baby copperhead that was slinking thru the backyard.

It's dead, Jim.


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> I killed a baby copperhead that was slinking thru the backyard.
> 
> It's dead, Jim.


----------



## PJay

GWguy said:


> I don't like the straight lines.  Needs to be cureved.



lol


----------



## PeoplesElbow

DoWhat said:


> Ha.
> Just call me Farmer DW.



That an old shed slab?


----------



## itsbob

kom526 said:


> If we lived in MoCo, somebody would call CPS on me for this.
> 
> View attachment 107901



I had to post a disclaimer on Bubbas Facebook video.. just in case.


----------



## DoWhat

PeoplesElbow said:


> That an old shed slab?



Yes.


----------



## huntr1

I'm starting to make improvements in our yard.  1 section at a time.  Aerated and seeded the front and part of the back yard last fall.  Most of the seed took.  Planted (ok, taught the kids and had them do it) 70 or so bulbs in the fall in a small section of yard between the driveway and the neighbor's yard.  The daffodils and tulips are pretty.  Once they die down I will fertilize that section of yard.  Weed N Feed'd the front yard a couple weeks ago.  It's all pretty and green now.  Best the yard has ever looked.  Couple more weeks and it'll be time for another feeding of Weed N Feed.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Pulled 8 mature azaleas

Doubled the size of the veggie garden and tilled it.

Planted veggies. 

Dethatched the yard and mowed it.

Pulled weeds from the flower garden.

Will be planting and mulching this week/weekend.

Putting in a pond in the next few weeks which will involve pulling about 8 more azaleas.

Then clearing about 0.5 acres for more yard and new shed.


----------



## dgates80

We used a "cut seeder" to scarify and spread grass seed in our back yard.  The machine is sort of like a tiller but with straight tines that only go about an inch deep.  That thing is way cool, did the job on the packed down dirt in the fenced back yard in less than an hour! It also does a deep de-thatch job on the areas that allready have grass.

Borrowed it from our next door neighbor who had rented it to do his whole place, so that was cool to get to try it out before eating it ourselves.


----------



## dgates80

We now have a back yard covered in straw! Yellow grass.


----------



## frequentflier

Dakota said:


> gladioli and crocosmia mainly along with some Cannas.... a friend pulled about 40 tulip bulbs from his fridge and gave them to me... he forgot to put them in the ground in January.... I went ahead and put them in the ground also.  I know I'll see them next Spring if not in another month.
> 
> Caladiums are so pretty but for some reason I just have ZERO luck growing them and I don't understand why. It could be sun exposure actually.  :shrug:  I do get a great deal of sun in almost all my flower beds.



We were at Lowes yesterday and all their bulbs, corms etc are 25% off including a lot of Caladiums, Callas, Cannas. I was tempted to get more Caladiums but controlled myself! I did pick up some Astilbe and hope it attracts more flutterbys and hummingbirds.


----------



## Dakota

frequentflier said:


> We were at Lowes yesterday and all their bulbs, corms etc are 25% off including a lot of Caladiums, Callas, Cannas. I was tempted to get more Caladiums but controlled myself! I did pick up some Astilbe and hope it attracts more flutterbys and hummingbirds.



Thanks for the tip.  I was going to stop in there yesterday but never made it down that far.  

I got several Rose of Sharons from my neighbor (started out as maybe 2 foot saplings) and the hummingbirds LOVE them.  

My next purchase is going to be a wisteria bush.


----------



## RoseRed

Dakota said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I was going to stop in there yesterday but never made it down that far.
> 
> I got several Rose of Sharons from my neighbor (started out as maybe 2 foot saplings) and the hummingbirds LOVE them.
> 
> My next purchase is going to be a wisteria bush.



Have you gone to Green Acres yet?  I got a bunch of stuff there on Saturday.


----------



## Dakota

RoseRed said:


> Have you gone to Green Acres yet?  I got a bunch of stuff there on Saturday.



No, could you tell me where that is?  

I'm actually afraid to buy anything else, because I have all sorts of things popping up in my beds now and I haven't a clue what they are.  They need to develop more for me to remember.  

But I could just go and look around....


----------



## RoseRed

Dakota said:


> No, could you tell me where that is?
> 
> I'm actually afraid to buy anything else, because I have all sorts of things popping up in my beds now and I haven't a clue what they are.  They need to develop more for me to remember.
> 
> But I could just go and look around....



From your house, go south on 235 and turn right on Friendship School Road.  Follow it around the quarry and stay to the right onto Parson's Mill Road.  On your right will be the nursery, right after the school house.  It's an Amish place.  Great variety and prices.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:


> It's an Amish place.  Great variety and prices.



True Dat! 

Big crowds Saturday?


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:


> True Dat!
> 
> Big crowds Saturday?



Pretty much.  They have added some parking and more new carts.


----------



## getbent

GWguy said:


> I killed a baby copperhead that was slinking thru the backyard.
> 
> It's dead, Jim.


I killed 2 snakes while cleaning out my flower bed.  They were babies, reddish tan.  Daughter asked what kind they were, I said the dead kind.


----------



## Dakota

RoseRed said:


> From your house, go south on 235 and turn right on Friendship School Road.  Follow it around the quarry and stay to the right onto Parson's Mill Road.  On your right will be the nursery, right after the school house.  It's an Amish place.  Great variety and prices.



Going today... I got side tracked replying to other postings but as soon as I get my coffee and hit the ATM, I'm going that way. 

You know... to just look around and stuff.


----------



## RoseRed

Dakota said:


> Going today... I got side tracked replying to other postings but as soon as I get my coffee and hit the ATM, I'm going that way.
> 
> You know... to just look around and stuff.



Report back!


----------



## Dakota

RoseRed said:


> Report back!



That place is terrible... just terrible... nobody should ever go there... 

















if they want to hold on to any of their money.  

We picked up way more than we needed for sure and we could have gotten more.  Very neat place and excellent prices.  I did get a orange climbing rose bush.  I have never seen orange blooms on a rose bush before and already have white, pink, yellow, and red.


----------



## RoseRed

Dakota said:


> That place is terrible... just terrible... nobody should ever go there...
> 
> if they want to hold on to any of their money.
> 
> We picked up way more than we needed for sure and we could have gotten more.  Very neat place and excellent prices.  I did get a orange climbing rose bush.  I have never seen orange blooms on a rose bush before and already have white, pink, yellow, and red.



Told ya!  I LOVE that place!


----------



## Dakota

DoWhat said:


> Throw the rat into the pool and let him learn how to swim.
> Great exercise.




2 weekends in a row I have introduced her to the water.  Last week, it was a baby pool.  Today, I put her in the big pool (we opened it earlier today).  So far so good.  We need to practice her swimming so she knows how to exit but she had zero issue laying on the 1st step going in and really seemed to be enjoying the water.  

We didn't know what in the hell to expect because we have a designer dog - a Boston Terrier/Pug mix they call a "bugg," but I've seen several videos online showing that they do enjoy the water.  

I hope she does.  It will help us burn off some of her energy.


----------



## DoWhat

Dakota said:


> 2 weekends in a row I have introduced her to the water.  Last week, it was a baby pool.  Today, I put her in the big pool (we opened it earlier today).  So far so good.  We need to practice her swimming so she knows how to exit but she had zero issue laying on the 1st step going in and really seemed to be enjoying the water.
> 
> We didn't know what in the hell to expect because we have a designer dog - a Boston Terrier/Pug mix they call a "bugg," but I've seen several videos online showing that they do enjoy the water.
> 
> I hope she does.  It will help us burn off some of her energy.


----------



## Hank

DoWhat said:


>



Yo Stud. Have you ever powerwashed your roof/shingles?


----------



## Dakota

Hank said:


> Yo Stud. Have you ever powerwashed your roof/shingles?



You use a garden sprayer and there are various mixes online you can try.  I had good luck with a pool shock mix.  I had horrible stains on the back side of my house and after removing many trees on our garage side, it was noticiable.  If I remember correctly, I had to leave it on for 15-20 minutes and rinse.  I used my power washer with a very low pressure tip to rinse it off.  You will tear up your roof if you use a power washer directly on your roof.


----------



## Dakota

http://www.askmediy.com/how-to-make-the-roof-cleaner-used-in-the-video/


Here is the video I followed when I did it last spring.  It seemed as time went on the roof became cleaner and cleaner.  I won't get on my roof so I did what I could from a latter.


----------



## DoWhat

Hank said:


> Yo Stud. Have you ever powerwashed your roof/shingles?



Hell NO.


----------



## Dakota

RoseRed said:


> Told ya!  I LOVE that place!



I was back there today  

I still have yet walked the entire place.  I get so far, feel I have enough and stop.   

I bought 2 of the foot bricks the last time I was there and felt 1 more was needed for it to look right.  Now that I have 3, I think I need 1 more.


----------



## RoseRed

Dakota said:


> I was back there today
> 
> I still have yet walked the entire place.  I get so far, feel I have enough and stop.
> 
> I bought 2 of the foot bricks the last time I was there and felt 1 more was needed for it to look right.  Now that I have 3, I think I need 1 more.


That place is dangerous!


----------



## Vince

Pollen!!   Today I trimmed all the bushes around the house.  The pollen came out like a yellow dust storm.  Clogged up, choked up, and sneezing my ass off.  Glad that chore is done.


----------



## Dakota

RoseRed said:


> That place is dangerous!



 We got one of the unfinished fire hydrants they had and painted that sucker red today.  Somebody would have to come up my driveway and walk up my sidewalk to see it but it is the cutest thing.  Between the 2 trips, we've gotten the fat pig chilling, a turtle, an eagle and 2 pelicans on a perch along with several plants. 

 We totally LOVE the beautiful sounding Corinthian Bells they have but have not been able to justify the expense (about $150 for windchimes ) in the past even though the prices are far more reasonable there vs. other places we've seen them.  My husband and I decided that since our 25th anniversary is just 10 weeks away, we are going to finally buy 1.   We both have everything we have ever wanted and this will be something we can enjoy together.  My husband suggested this and I think it is perfect.  

Vince, 

I trim the bushes in the fall to avoid pollen.


----------



## RoseRed

Dakota said:


> We got one of the unfinished fire hydrants they had and painted that sucker red today.  Somebody would have to come up my driveway and walk up my sidewalk to see it but it is the cutest thing.  Between the 2 trips, we've gotten the fat pig chilling, a turtle, an eagle and 2 pelicans on a perch along with several plants.
> 
> We totally LOVE the beautiful sounding Corinthian Bells they have but have not been able to justify the expense (about $150 for windchimes ) in the past even though the prices are far more reasonable there vs. other places we've seen them.  My husband and I decided that since our 25th anniversary is just 10 weeks away, we are going to finally buy 1.   We both have everything we have ever wanted and this will be something we can enjoy together.  My husband suggested this and I think it is perfect.
> 
> Vince,
> 
> I trim the bushes in the fall to avoid pollen.


----------



## Dakota

Over a year later and we have made many changes. Just before Christmas, we installed 220 feet of additional fencing to increase the size of our back yard.  The best decision we have EVER made.  When I have talked about all the clearing of property I have done, it was from behind the old fence to the shed and from the shed to the main road coming into our street.  

With the nicer Fall weather we had, we were able to check tons of stuff off of our Spring "to do" list so it wasn't as brutal the last few months. 

The only issue I am having is that I had to remove a large flower bed to make this additional fencing work.  We had a 6 foot privacy fence around our pool and removed 1 entire portion to incorporate the old with the new.  I have a picture below (remember this was taken in December so nothing was in bloom).  I am having issues with a vole between the new portion of fencing and old (the red privacy fence), most likely because I am battling weeds in that one spot.  I have planted super zoysia plugs that should strangle all those weeds once it takes off.  

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I may use to deter this mole keeping in mine that I do have young plugs in.....

Obviously my cats are not getting this vole.  They have gotten tons of others in the past but this vole is straight from hell   I also think the fence is giving the vole some protection from the cats being able to nab it.

The tunnels this vole is leaving seem larger than normal also.  I think this is a very large vole.  I have already considered a groundhog but I cannot find a hole big enough anywhere near the area that would indicate a groundhog.


----------



## Roman

Dakota said:


> Over a year later and we have made many changes. Just before Christmas, we installed 220 feet of additional fencing to increase the size of our back yard.  The best decision we have EVER made.  When I have talked about all the clearing of property I have done, it was from behind the old fence to the shed and from the shed to the main road coming into our street.
> 
> With the nicer Fall weather we had, we were able to check tons of stuff off of our Spring "to do" list so it wasn't as brutal the last few months.
> 
> The only issue I am having is that I had to remove a large flower bed to make this additional fencing work.  We had a 6 foot privacy fence around our pool and removed 1 entire portion to incorporate the old with the new.  I have a picture below (remember this was taken in December so nothing was in bloom).  I am having issues with a vole between the new portion of fencing and old (the red privacy fence), most likely because I am battling weeds in that one spot.  I have planted super zoysia plugs that should strangle all those weeds once it takes off.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I may use to deter this mole keeping in mine that I do have young plugs in.....
> 
> Obviously my cats are not getting this vole.  They have gotten tons of others in the past but this vole is straight from hell   I also think the fence is giving the vole some protection from the cats being able to nab it.
> 
> The tunnels this vole is leaving seem larger than normal also.  I think this is a very large vole.  I have already considered a groundhog but I cannot find a hole big enough anywhere near the area that would indicate a groundhog.


Very NICE yard!


----------



## Dakota

Roman said:


> Very NICE yard!



Thank you!!!

It looks so much better now with the grass growing and blooming plants.  I cried after I saw the fence go in because I was so happy with how it turned out.  I worked so hard to get that all cleared, mostly doing so by myself with electric and hand tools.  There were times I could barely walk the next day because I was that determined. I didn't just clear this portion but also a space twice that size in our front yard.  

Many of our neighbors have complimented us on the drastic change in person and some just drive by slowly to check it out.      

Now as to the vole... I drove a few decking nails in the ground hoping I cut the vole.  I believe they do not have the ability to clot their own blood and it should bleed to death.  Cruel... but damn they are creating divots and craters that are ankle breaking. I also saw another suggestion on a gardening site that says to put used cat litter down which I plan to do behind the fence (where it won't be seen). 

I am afraid of using chemicals because it is right off the pool; it gets mostly barefoot traffic AND I have fairly new grass and plugs.  

One way or another, I will get rid of this vole.


----------



## DoWhat

Dakota said:


> Over a year later and we have made many changes. Just before Christmas, we installed 220 feet of additional fencing to increase the size of our back yard.  The best decision we have EVER made.  When I have talked about all the clearing of property I have done, it was from behind the old fence to the shed and from the shed to the main road coming into our street.
> 
> With the nicer Fall weather we had, we were able to check tons of stuff off of our Spring "to do" list so it wasn't as brutal the last few months.
> 
> The only issue I am having is that I had to remove a large flower bed to make this additional fencing work.  We had a 6 foot privacy fence around our pool and removed 1 entire portion to incorporate the old with the new.  I have a picture below (remember this was taken in December so nothing was in bloom).  I am having issues with a vole between the new portion of fencing and old (the red privacy fence), most likely because I am battling weeds in that one spot.  I have planted super zoysia plugs that should strangle all those weeds once it takes off.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I may use to deter this mole keeping in mine that I do have young plugs in.....
> 
> Obviously my cats are not getting this vole.  They have gotten tons of others in the past but this vole is straight from hell   I also think the fence is giving the vole some protection from the cats being able to nab it.
> 
> The tunnels this vole is leaving seem larger than normal also.  I think this is a very large vole.  I have already considered a groundhog but I cannot find a hole big enough anywhere near the area that would indicate a groundhog.


Great job D!!!
All that hard work paid off.
 
I wish I had your energy.


----------



## Dakota

DoWhat said:


> Great job D!!!
> All that hard work paid off.
> 
> I wish I had your energy.




I am glad I did it when I did because this past year, I have felt my energy level drop down a few notches.  

Now I will say with all this rain, removing some branches off trees has been the easiest it has ever been for me.  I run the blade across the limb 2 times and bam.... the weight from all the water retention does the rest of the work.  

Yesterday, every chance our Maine Coon got, she was outside stalking that vole area so I am hoping I see that sucker floating in my pool soon.    I know I have a few grubs in that spot but there isn't much I can do about it because chemicals could hurt the new grass growth.


----------



## RoseRed

Dakota said:


> Yesterday, every chance our Maine Coon got, she was outside stalking that vole area so I am hoping I see that sucker floating in my pool soon.    I know I have a few grubs in that spot but there isn't much I can do about it because chemicals could hurt the new grass growth.



I had two bunny gifts this weekend.


----------



## Dakota

RoseRed said:


> I had two bunny gifts this weekend.



 

I wish mine would bring the kills to the door, instead I'll be just weeding along and see the dead body in the flower bed OR floating in our pool.  

We had our pool liner replaced several weeks back and the workers were commenting on how our Maine Coon had been supervising all day.  When the water hose came, she went over and sat next to it watching the water go in the pool.  

They thought she was being cute but I know better.  The sadistic feline couldn't wait to drown something in there


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> I had two bunny gifts this weekend.



I found a bunny gift too, but it was left by momma rabbit.  Her kids were eating the roots off my iris.  They got relocated.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> I found a bunny gift too, but it was left by momma rabbit.  Her kids were eating the roots off my iris.  They got relocated.



:sad:


----------



## DoWhat

Memories.


----------



## Dakota

DoWhat said:


> Memories.


----------

